# Stinky bike gloves! How do I remove the funk?



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

My favorite bike gloves seem to aquire a sour odor now. I wash them regularly in the washing machine on delicate with my other bike clothes, but even after a wash they stink. 

Any solutions to cleaning out this sticky stink?  

-Brad


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Use a bit of TSP in the wash, there is one specifically made for laundry applications, its an excellent degreaser which is causing the smell.


----------



## mtnbkr0101 (Jul 27, 2005)

besides the normal post ride washings, occasionally, i throw all of my bike clothing, gloves, etc. in the washing machine, hot, with 1/4 cup of white vinegar thrown in along with the regular laundry detergent. this helps to remove the funk from the camel back pack, too.


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2004)

*Boil, bleach, and nuke that bacteria.....or just do this*



Octane said:


> My favorite bike gloves seem to aquire a sour odor now. I wash them regularly in the washing machine on delicate with my other bike clothes, but even after a wash they stink.
> Any solutions to cleaning out this sticky stink?
> -Brad


You got bacteria that you aren't killing in your delicate washings....
It may be because your other bike clothes are porous and the gloves, in addition to being very stinky, are leather in the palms.
So you need to kill the bacteria.
Bleach will kill the bacteria, but used in normal clothes washing strength, will also weaken or ruin your gloves.
Either find another way to kill the bacteria or use a VERY weak solution of water containing some bleach. BTW, don't include your other clothes in this process.
Prior to doing anything with bleach, do the wash routine mentioned below.
Hey, good washing is better, but if you give up and insist on experimenting with some bleach........then you need to go real real diluted... Remember, the typical washing machine use is 8 ounces per tub......which is about 1 ounce per 3 gallons of water or about 1 (real) tablespoon per 1.5 gallons. Thus your typical kitchen drawer non-official tablespoon would be per 1 gallon....... BUT that is too strong.... More like a tea spoon per gallon dilution mixture and work it into the leather for a few minutes.......then rinse and re-rinse several times...

Now, I think you may NOT need to use anything different than you do now, except you need to wash the gloves by hand separately and give them a real going over instead of doing the "delicate" routine.
Mix a strong batch of liquid detergent (with NO bleach) in a small tub or large bowl........wash them with lots of squeezing and rubbing in the leather areas...........rinse and wash some more...
Do this several times and then if possible let them dry in the sun with the leather turned inside out.
Another thing is to try to make sure your hands are clean after you get the gloves finally clean. A brief hand wash prior to starting your ride should wash off about 98% of all bacteria...
Than after you've got things OK.........just don't let them go too long without re-washing them.
Remember, bacteria is what is causing the smell and bacteria can hide in leather such that normal delicate washing won't get it out.
One last thought...........and I've never tried it.......
You could boil the gloves for a few minutes.........It might ruin them, but probably it won't.

But hey, do the harsh washing routine before getting crazy with, boiling or bleaching in a mild solution... Good washing should work by itself without the need for bleaching or boiling


----------



## Unknownrash (Sep 22, 2004)

How about, get a new pair gloves? They aren't that expensive.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

It simply amazes me how smelly bike gloves can get!:cryin: 

Before I toss them in the wash with the other stuff I soak them for a while in scalding hot water with lemon flavored ammonia mixed in....LOTS of lemon flavored ammonia mind you! Seems to keep 'em smelling pretty like a fresh summer breeze:skep: .


----------



## dhummer (Dec 27, 2005)

I usually do a hand wash with regular detergent. Once they are clean enough I usually let them soak in some hot water (think tea kettle). Once the water is cool enough to touch, let them hang dry. Usually wont get stinky again for a couple of weeks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

spray some Lysol on them...before and after wash....then let sit in the sun to dry....no problems at all


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Simple. You wear them until they don't smell.

Always works.


----------



## DirtHog (Apr 15, 2004)

I picked this up some time ago off another forum and it works great on gloves. Tried it once several months ago and the "stink" hasn't come back yet.

Soak in "Biz" overnight, at least 12 hours. this is an enzyme
based presoak that goes after organic matter, not your regular presoak.
Then, rinse that out and then run through the wash with a laundry product
called Oxyclean, which is not an detergent it's an additive. You should be
able to get that at any supermarket.


----------



## kjmccarx (Apr 3, 2014)

29Colossus said:


> Simple. You wear them until they don't smell.
> 
> Always works.


Hahaha. I can second that. Just tossed a pair of 3 or 4 year old Fox gloves that had about 2000 mtb miles and another 4000 road miles on them. I think I must have washed them two or three times throughout their lifetime. I couldn't smell them anymore  I'm sure people around me could though.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

washing machine...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Does your home have a swimming pool in the back yard?
Let them soak in the pool (assumeing it's shinny and clean) for a few hours, sun dry and BAM...been working for me..so easy. I even rubed off my 5.10s..all the trail dust is gone!


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

bleach


----------

